# Vape King virtual Tours!!



## Stroodlepuff (15/3/17)

So in the past few weeks we have been putting together virtual tours for Google maps on all our stores. The First one has gone live today.

So for those of you who are too far away to visit we introduce to you:

Vape King Fourways
Vape King Bel Air
Vape King Northcliff
Vape King Craighall
Vape King Montecasino
Vape King Krugersdorp
Vape King Honeydew
Vape King Pretoria
Vape King Benoni
Vape King South Coast Mall
Vape King Stoneridge
Vape King Kyalami
Vape King Bracken(Alberton)
Vape King Illovo

Just Click the link and follow the arrows to view the store!

We will update this thread as each store goes live

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## William Vermaak (15/3/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> So in the past few weeks we have been putting together virtual tours for Google maps on all our stores. The First one has gone live today.
> 
> So for those of you who are too far away to visit we introduce to you:
> 
> ...


Awesome. My first visit to a Vape Store

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape (15/3/17)

Dude there was nobody in the shop - lol - where are all your staff? Really loved the tour - excellent!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/3/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Dude there was nobody in the shop - lol - where are all your staff? Really loved the tour - excellent!



We kicked everyone out for the shoot  They were standing outside hiding lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Anneries (15/3/17)

wow. really cool! Two issues, there is no-one in the shop, not even staff! Secondly, seems like your tvs are stuck. Might want to get someone to check that out for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (15/3/17)

That's really cool!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/3/17)

Anneries said:


> wow. really cool! Two issues, there is no-one in the shop, not even staff! Secondly, seems like your tvs are stuck. Might want to get someone to check that out for you.



Lol  Both of those were intentional  our staff are super heroes they had their invisibility cloaks activated

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (15/3/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Lol  Both of those were intentional  our staff are super heroes they had their invisibility cloaks activated


I'm gonna try use this excuse on my boss next time he can't find me, and I'm sending him your way if he doesn't buy into it

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/3/17)

Original post updated with the VK Bel Air Virtual tour! Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/3/17)

Vape King Northcliff added to OP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/4/17)

OP updated with Vape King Craighall, there is a problem on google's side with the tour where if you use your mouse it skips alot of the portions. using the arrow keys on your keyboard or viewing it on your phone or tablet works 100% though.

They are looking into it but for the meantime here you go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/4/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> OP updated with Vape King Craighall, there is a problem on google's side with the tour where if you use your mouse it skips alot of the portions. using the arrow keys on your keyboard or viewing it on your phone or tablet works 100% though.
> 
> They are looking into it ut for the meantime here you go



Working great on the iPad @Stroodlepuff 
Looks very good

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/5/17)

OP updated with VK Montecasino

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/7/17)

OP updated with Vape King Krugersdorp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/9/17)

Virtual tour for Vape King Fourways has been updated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mida Khan (15/9/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> So in the past few weeks we have been putting together virtual tours for Google maps on all our stores. The First one has gone live today.
> 
> So for those of you who are too far away to visit we introduce to you:
> 
> ...




Brilliant!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/5/18)

Op updated.

Belairs has been revamped and the tour for Honeydew is up, Honeydew has been revamped since the tour was done, they have put the correct tiles in, but we will do the revamp tour another time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/5/18)

OP Updated, the virtual tour for the colab store with @Paulie and @Michael has been done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/7/18)

Vape King Craighall updated in OP - just to remind you all that we now have a fully licensed bar and eatery in the store

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/9/18)

OP updated with Tour for Benoni store

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/11/18)

Fourways tour has been updated to include the fully operational and award winning tattoo parlour now in the store (Beneath the surface)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/11/18)

OP Updated with the tour for Vape King South Coast Mall

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/3/19)

OP Updated with Vape King Stoneridge

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/7/19)

OP Updated with the Crowthorne/Kyalami Branch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/7/19)

OP Updated with Vape King Alberton


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/10/19)

OP updated with Vape King Illovo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/2/20)

Fourways tour updated in OP


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/2/20)

Was going through the virtual tours and I see an Ignition RDA sitting on the bargain shelf of the Bel Air's Mall branch. Now I miss my Ignition (died an untimely death when it fell and broke years ago)  Thanks @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/8/21)

OP Updated with the new Kyalami Virtual Tour


----------

